# Smoker seasoning



## denlew (Jul 8, 2017)

Hey all I am going to season my smoker today and I read somewhere that after getting all the inside surface's coated with cooking oil that you should also spray the outer surface of the smoker with a light spray of WD-40 ? Has anyone ever heard of or done this and is it a good idea to do?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 8, 2017)

What kind of smoker do you have?

Al


----------



## denlew (Jul 8, 2017)

Oklahoma Joe highland offset


----------



## uzikaduzi (Jul 8, 2017)

i try to stay away from petroleum  distillates and food... also wd-40 can remove paint. 

i think i understand the idea, but i would just touch up the VHT paint you have on the outside as needed personally.


----------



## joe black (Jul 8, 2017)

I just use the same cooking oil on the outside.  It will just penetrate the steel and give you a good rust preventative.


----------



## denlew (Jul 8, 2017)

uzikaduzi said:


> i try to stay away from petroleum  distillates and food... also wd-40 can remove paint.
> 
> i think i understand the idea, but i would just touch up the VHT paint you have on the outside as needed personally.


I was thinking the same thanks for reassuring what I was thinking!


----------

